# bombyards or XL's?



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

probably been debated before so just link me...only thread i found was http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5153175-Bagyard-VS-Airlift-XL-front-rear-strut which just talked about warranty's and stuff..
new to bags so thanks anyone


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

bagyards ftw


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

here is what i learned so far

Bagyard:

- Cost about $600 MORE THAN XL
- top quality product
- Warranty replacement will take months (might not be true anymore with [email protected] as authorized dealer)

XL:

- Go super low
- Airlift Customer services :thumbup:
- quick warranty replacement
- really well built


There is more i'm sure but i'm a noob, i know nothing


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

kilimats said:


> here is what i learned so far
> 
> Bagyard:
> 
> ...


I say this pretty much sums it up.
Only big difference really is how they mount, if you prefer not to drill holes into your tower and can swing the extra cash, go with the bagyards.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

found some for 900 new 
guess i'll get XL's 



HOW OFTEN DO THESE BAGS LAST 
cause all i hear warranty and replacement


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

DiverDan182 said:


> found some for 900 new
> guess i'll get XL's
> 
> 
> ...


bagyards for 900 new? I'd jump on that deal.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

+1 for Air Lift. Bagyard makes a great product don't get me wrong, but Air Lift matches if not exceeds all performance aspects of Bagyard, they ride great, cost $500+ less, and can be replaced in a couple of days (versus coming from Europe) if something should go wrong. As long as your ok with drilling your strut towers, why wouldn't you go with the Xl's?


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> As long as your ok with drilling your strut towers, why wouldn't you go with the Xl's?


 brand new to air haha soo hopefully a buddy can help


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

DiverDan182 said:


> brand new to air haha soo hopefully a buddy can help


drilling the holes are easy, nothing to be worried about. Transfer the template onto the tower, mark points, double check , and drill.


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

soooooo XL's for 800
or bombers for 900

meow


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

DiverDan182 said:


> soooooo
> 
> XL's *BRAND NEW with quick warranty* for 800
> or bombers for 900 *USED and super slow warranty*
> ...


Fixed

Choice is easy


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

kilimats said:


> Fixed
> 
> Choice is easy


how often have you guys had these things bust? i asked earlier but no response..


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

DiverDan182 said:


> how often have you guys had these things bust? i asked earlier but no response..


When i spoke to andrew at ORT, he was saying that he's seen only two warranty return since he started selling them. Don't quote me on that, I'm just the messenger

Point is, no matter how good/reliable the product is, it will always suck with slow warranty replacement IMO :beer: even if the chance to fail are small (waiting 2 month is a joke, the end)

and I forgot about this in my fix above



> XL's BRAND NEW with quick warranty for 800
> or bombers for 900 USED and *(almost) EXPIRED* warranty


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

the bombers are brand new -_-
probably gonna go with the XL's. A friend around me just got them and he is almost as low as possible. He can scrape frame but we are above sealevel so..


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ oups, read > me

but still..you got my point :beer:


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

kilimats said:


> ^ oups, read > me
> 
> but still..you got my point :beer:


yep thanks
and thanks errrone else too. hopefully be on bags by the end of march 
if anyone has parts for sale (management, rear bags(have mounts)) just pm me!


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

ORT are importing them in pallets and will start keeping inventory in the US starting March.:thumbup:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

DiverDan182 said:


> yep thanks
> and thanks errrone else too. hopefully be on bags by the end of march
> if anyone has parts for sale (management, rear bags(have mounts)) just pm me!


No problem, keep us updated with your progress as we like build threads and pictures in this forum :laugh: What exactly do you need for management? I have a few boxes of stuff laying around that might be beneficial to you depending on what you need


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

firebert said:


> ORT are importing them in pallets and will start keeping inventory in the US starting March.:thumbup:


silly silly. you know they don't want to hear that here


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

DiverDan182 said:


> He can scrape frame but we are above sealevel so..


wat?


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> No problem, keep us updated with your progress as we like build threads and pictures in this forum :laugh: What exactly do you need for management? I have a few boxes of stuff laying around that might be beneficial to you depending on what you need


 No problem! wish i had one from the beginning but oh well....and i need everything all i have is rear brackets. literally all i have haha. so show me what is up! no paddle valves btw :laugh:



ForVWLife said:


> wat?


 it was a joke. he is low as isht but i was simply saying one can always go lower


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

bagyards.


----------

